# FAKE AQUADIVE UP DATE PLEASE HELP IF YOU HAVE ONE this is also on the Dive Watches part of the foru



## jeff wilson

AQUADIVE FAKE-UPDATE

Unfortunately I too fell victim to the seller in December 2011, We will now refer to him as
Hong Kong Fooey,No 1 fake guy, Id rather not use his name as we all know who he is!

This is what I have done so far to try to get my money back.

Firstly I sent him the link about the fake Aquadive watches on this forum, and received no reply, So then I sent the following message through ebay to try to get a response

Dear watch-navi,

Right, you have obviously checked the link I sent you, because you have now removed the watch from your listing. Unfortunately you sold me one of these watches in December 2011 for the sum of £1094.56. I would like this money refunded to my pay pal account this is my email for you to do this
[email protected]
If you do not refund the money I will report the matter to eBay. I have checked your feedback back to 2008 and you have sold 13 of exactly the same watch with the same serial no on. I will email everyone of these 13 buyers with the link and no doubt all of them will also report you to eBay and PayPal. I will then go on every watch forum and tell them all the full story relating to these watches and your selling of them! Given that eBay has just been fined a substantial sum for allowing sellers to list counterfeit goods, I doubt they will allow you to continue as a seller. I also intend to contact the police in the UK and Hong Kong regarding this. I do believe this is fraud and obtaining money by deception. 
It is of course entirely up to you how you wish to proceed it would seem your best course of action would be to refund my money in full immediately.

- wilson1071

here is the response I finally received.

Dear wilson1071,

Yes, I have checked the link you sent me, however, I do not think it is entirely fake. I bought these watches from a dealer locally, who claimed that he had assembled these watches from original parts from a closeout factory. Unless you can get some sort of letter from an authorised Aquadive dealership, there is nothing much that I can do to get your (or my) money back. I had ended the current auction becasue I had already sold it locally. Thanks for understanding.

- watch-navi

you will see that his response relating to the watches is quite different from his description in the original listing i.e. he now describes the watches as being built up from parts, no mention of this in his listing description, just 100% authentic!

I then went through all his feedback to find another 12 persons who had also bought one of these watches and sent them the original link from this forum about the fake watches.

5 have now responded confirming that they all have the same serial nos.

I have contacted ebay and paypal to report the seller and suggested that all the other victims did the same. I am shocked that despite my report to ebay, the seller remains active on their site,

As I am in the UK and at ebays suggestion I have contacted the police who immediately passed the complaint to the action for fraud department. At the time of writing the investigation is ongoing. Can I ask that all other victims please contact me at [email protected] with your full name and either your telephone number or email address, this will then be passed to the fraud department. The more information the fraud squad have on the extent of this guys activities the better chance we have of getting some type of restitution.
To any of the victims who are planning to send back their watches for a refund. I advise you to check the sellers history on charge backs. It would seem that he has a history of offering a full refund on receipt of the goods back. He then states that he received back an empty box! Its win win all the way for him, not only does he get to keep your money, but he also has the watch back, no doubt ready to sell on again.
I'm not a member of many watch forums but please fell free to share my post with any other forums, so any other victims or owners of these watches, who may be at this time, unaware of their watches history, can contact me with their details.

Jeff wilson


----------



## amckiwi

Jeff
I wish you good luck with this journey.
I hope you get support from all at WUS and AD themselves on this
Cheers
Stu


----------



## jeff wilson

Thanks I will try my best to have him



amckiwi said:


> Jeff
> I wish you good luck with this journey.
> I hope you get support from all at WUS and AD themselves on this
> Cheers
> Stu


----------



## Crazy Cajun

Why would AD have a dog in this fight?


----------



## jeff wilson

Harry I can not see the reply 
jeff



harry04 said:


> here is the response I finally received


----------



## Citizen V

Harry is likely a spambot. He copied that from your post and inserted an image before it (probably advertising something), but it seems like the image is blocked.

Also, I contacted Aquadive to see if they would help and here is an actual response, haha:


> [...]we will definitely investigate this and we will definitely try to address it to ebay,
> 
> Thank you
> best regards
> AQUADIVE watches


----------



## Crazy Cajun

Best solution for AD is to re-release a modern 1000m.


----------



## skin diver

Crazy Cajun said:


> Best solution for AD is to re-release a modern 1000m.


Yup.. I totally agree. That would be likely candidate after the Model-50/Bathyscaphe re-release.
As I said to Jeff privately, Im bummed to hear about this clown. This eBay seller "watch-navi" is dodgy.


----------



## sharkfin

Crazy Cajun said:


> Best solution for AD is to re-release a modern 1000m.


|>

I've been saying this for as long as I've been on these forums.

And yes Jeff, I'm in the same boat as you.
My Aquadive is not authentic and is the same as the ones posted in the fake Aquadives post.

Dave.


----------



## jeff wilson

Update I got my partner Dawn to email Watch Navi via eBay about one of the model 50 Aquadive's he has for sale and she asked about the fake ones he has sold, This is the email and his reply 


From: dawn333dawn33
To: watch-navi
Subject: Other: dawn333dawn33 sent a message about 70s Aquadive Time-Depth Electronic Left Hand Diving Divers Watch w/ Orange Hand #271080206843
Sent Date: 05-Feb-13 22:24:27 GMT


Dear watch-navi,


Hi, I'm very interested in this watch, however when I google Aquadive watches there seems to be a lot of information relating to the sale of fakes and this seems to imply that the sale of these fakes comes from you, can you perhaps explain this or offer any reassurance that you are a reputable seller 


- dawn333dawn33




This is his reply 


Dear dawn333dawn33,


Hi,


Thanks for enquiry. I sold a few of those Aquadive 1000m deep divers watches a while ago. I bought them from a local watch shows on and off over the years. I was told that they were manufactured from left over parts from closeout factory. If they are fake, 1)I would have sold more than these quantity to justify the cost, 2)the time involved to make these would have be tremendous, 3)you would have seen these for sale everywhere. Hope you can understand the situation.


Derek


- watch-navi


----------



## angelo

What's about those ones?

diving watch watch manufacturer water resistant automatic watch 20 ATM diving watch,View diving watch,furitime Product Details from Shenzhen Furitime Electronic Ltd. on Alibaba.com


----------



## skin diver

*FAKE AQUADIVE UP DATE PLEASE HELP IF YOU HAVE ONE this is also on the Dive Watc*

Man... just seeing that make me so mad I can barely stand it.

edit: I even had to re-write my comment I'm so pissed.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*FAKE AQUADIVE UP DATE PLEASE HELP IF YOU HAVE ONE this is also on the Dive Wa...*

The photos shown, were lifted from our website, and then photoshopped to remove our logo and text. I highly doubt they have actual counterfeit watches produced, because if they did, they would have posted actual photos of the watches.

In that same website it shows in the SPECS that the watch has a QUARTZ movement with battery and that there is a minimum order QTY of 200 pieces at $30 each. That is a wholesale cost, so that means these would be total JUNK. So they are more than likely a manufacturer (not a dealer) if they are even a legit website or company in the first place.


----------



## angelo

*Re: FAKE AQUADIVE UP DATE PLEASE HELP IF YOU HAVE ONE this is also on the Dive Wa...*



arutlosjr11 said:


> The photos shown, were lifted from our website, and then photoshopped to remove our logo and text. I highly doubt they have actual counterfeit watches produced, because if they did, they would have posted actual photos of the watches.
> 
> In that same website it shows in the SPECS that the watch has a QUARTZ movement with battery and that there is a minimum order QTY of 200 pieces at $30 each. That is a wholesale cost, so that means these would be total JUNK. So they are more than likely a manufacturer (not a dealer) if they are even a legit website or company in the first place.


They are watchmanufacturers, so i think this should worry the aquadive team.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*FAKE AQUADIVE UP DATE PLEASE HELP IF YOU HAVE ONE this is also on the Dive Wa...*

In addition, note that UTS and KOBOLD watches (stolen pics) are also shown in that same fake website. That website/company is probably a scam. There are no actual photos of a watch they have produced. Even if they produce a $25 counterfeit watch, there is nothing that can be done about it. It's China, they do what they want and Western laws do not apply there. And making cheap poor quality counterfeit watches is what they are good at. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*FAKE AQUADIVE UP DATE PLEASE HELP IF YOU HAVE ONE this is also on the Dive Wa...*



angelo said:


> They are watchmanufacturers, so i think this should worry the aquadive team.


We are as concerned about them as Rolex is concerned about us, if in fact they are even real.


----------



## angelo

*Re: FAKE AQUADIVE UP DATE PLEASE HELP IF YOU HAVE ONE this is also on the Dive Wa...*



arutlosjr11 said:


> We are as concerned about them as Rolex is concerned about us, if in fact they are even real.


they are real manufacturers, they even where at the baselworld.

look a this halios copy:

www.furitime.com


----------

